# My new handsom boy



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey all my parrot Jojo is due to me in 4 weeks (not taking him b4 that as his brother is getting picked up in 4 weeks by its new owner and i dont want it left on its own till then) 

Wanted to know if theres anything i can do to make his first days here comfy and relaxing as possible my house is a mad house best of times ive told friends not to come round for a few days let him get accustom to my daughter 2 cats dog and rats.

just wondered if theres anything else i can do to help him settle in smoothly?

Also how long should i leave him in cage before i get him out pet shop said 1 day, breeder said 1 week and my friend who as other birds said same day so im slightly confused.

Pet shop tried to sell me "animal penuts" but im worried they dont pass the food certificates like human ones is it best to feed him human penuts or actual animal/bird ones from pet shop??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

michelleice said:


> Hey all my parrot Jojo is due to me in 4 weeks (not taking him b4 that as his brother is getting picked up in 4 weeks by its new owner and i dont want it left on its own till then)
> 
> Wanted to know if theres anything i can do to make his first days here comfy and relaxing as possible my house is a mad house best of times ive told friends not to come round for a few days let him get accustom to my daughter 2 cats dog and rats.
> 
> ...


my macaws like monkey nuts, as well as the nut for all birds, start to handle the bird as soon as you can, and make sure he is in a cage/stand lower than urself as the higher they r to you, i find they think they r boss?


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah i was told to keep him lower than myself strange as it is  thanks for the advice just worry because animal feed doesnt get same testing as humans does


----------

